

Google, Facebook Executives Award $33 Million in Prizes - tokenadult
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-02-20/google-facebook-executives-award-33-million-in-prizes.html

======
tokenadult
Website of the Breakthrough Prize in Life Sciences:

<http://www.breakthroughprizeinlifesciences.org/>

This year's prize winners, the first eleven recipients of the Breakthrough
Prize, are:

Cornelia I. Bargmann David Botstein Lewis C. Cantley Hans Clevers Napoleone
Ferrara Titia de Lange Eric S. Lander Charles L. Sawyers Bert Vogelstein
Robert A. Weinberg Shinya Yamanaka

